# Shimano Stradic Ci4+



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Which side is the handle on when looking from the top?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

With rod in hand, reel facing down, handle is on right. I have several and I double checked which direction to turn with one of mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heat up the shaft with a mini torch


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Used a pencil soldering iron on end of handle shaft inside drive gear to heat up then used Marvel mystery oil. Still won't budge. I think I'll cut my loses and give it back to him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dissimilar metals will ruin just about any reel without maintenance. Tell him to rinse his reels after fishing!


----------

